# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  ( رغم أنف امرئ أدرك رمضان فلم يغفر له )

## عُبادة

( رغم أنف امرئ أدرك رمضان فلم يغفر له ) 
هكذا قال صلى الله عليه وسلم"رغم انف امرئ ثم رغم انف امرئ ثم رغم انف امرئ"

قال الصحابة"خاب وخسر يا رسول الله,من هو؟" قال "من ادرك رمضان ولم يغفر له"

تخيلوا ان الرسول دعى عليه ...دعى عليه هل تعتقدون ان الدعوة يمكن ان ترد

ربما يتسآل البعض : لماذا خاب وخسر ؟؟؟؟؟




قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم:
(إِذَا كَانَ أَوَّلُ لَيْلَةٍ مِنْ شَهْرِ رَمَضَانَ صُفِّدَتِ الشَّيَاطِينُ وَمَرَدَةُ الْجِنِّ، وَغُلِّقَتْ أَبْوَابُ النَّارِ، فَلَمْ يُفْتَحْ مِنْهَا بَابٌ، وَفُتِّحَتْ أَبْوَابُ الْجَنَّةِ فَلَمْ يُغْلَقْ مِنْهَا بَابٌ، وَيُنَادِي مُنَادٍ: يَا بَاغِيَ الْخَيْرِ أَقْبِلْ، وَيَا بَاغِيَ الشَّرِّ أَقْصِرْ . وَلِلَّهِ عُتَقَاءُ مِنَ النَّارِ، وَذَلكَ كُلُّ لَيْلَةٍ)
فعَنْ سَهْلِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ رضي الله عنه عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ 
(فِي الْجَنَّةِ ثَمَانِيَةُ أَبْوَابٍ، فِيهَا بَابٌ يُسَمَّى الرَّيَّانَ، لاَ يَدْخُلُهُ إِلاَّ الصَّائِمُونَ)رواه البخاري.
وروى البخاري ومسلم في صحيحهما:
فعَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رضي الله عنه قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم:
( مَنْ صَامَ رَمَضَانَ إِيمَانًا وَاحْتِسَابًا غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِهِ)
وعنه أيضاً أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم قَالَ
( مَنْ قَامَ رَمَضَانَ إِيمَانًا وَاحْتِسَابًا غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِهِ)
و عنه أيضاً قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم :
(مَنْ يَقُمْ لَيْلَةَ الْقَدْرِ إِيمَانًا وَاحْتِسَابًا، غُفِرَ لَهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِنْ ذَنْبِهِ)

قال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( كل عمل ابن آدم له الحسنة بعشر أمثالها إلى سبعمائة ضعف . يقول الله عز وجل : إلا الصيام فإنه لي وأنا أجزي به ، ترك شهوته وطعامه وشرابه من أجلي ، للصائم فرحتان ؛ فرحة عند فطره ، وفرحة عند لقاء ربه، و لخلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك ) 

لهذا الفضل العظيم كان الصحابة يدعون الله بعده ستة أشهر أن يتقبل الله منهم أعمالهم الصالحة فيه ..

ويدعونه ستة أشهر بعدها أن يبلغهم هذا الشهر العظيم حتى يستزيدون من الأعمال الصالحة ليوم عظيم 

لا ينفع الإنسان فيه إلا عمله الصالح ....

بعد هذا الفضل كان حقا دعاء جبريل وتأمين الرسول عليه بخيبة وخسران من أدرك رمضان ولم يقم يبما يوجب الغفران والعتق من النيران ....فالجنة في متناول أيدينا وعرضت بأبخس الأثمان ....في هذا الشهر العظيم .... 

وهو محطة للتزود بالوقود عند عبور كل إحدى عشرة مدينة (شهرا) فإن أضعت فرصة التزود عرضت نفسك لتهلكة قبل أن تصل محطتك القادمة ولذلك كان دعاء المصطفى الذى غفر له ما تقدم من ذنبه وما تأخر (اللهم بلغنا رمضان ) وهكذا حرص الصحابة والتابعين على الدعاء ببلوغ رمضان لأنه شهر تزود وشهر تجديد وتجدد. فمن بلغه ولم يجدد نفسه ويرمم ما تهدم من عمله ويخرج بعده أكثر صدقا وأوفر عطاء فهو خاسر وكأنه لم يشهده. ورمضان قصير وإن طال نهاره لأنه موسم زراعة لمن أحسن زرعه بالذكر والإستغفار وإظهار الإنقياد والإنكسار لإرضاء الخالق الجبار وشهر حصاد فأجر النفل فيه يعدل أجر الفرض والحسنة فيه تبلغ سبعمائة درجة أو تزيد. كم من صائم لم يفعل فى يومه غير حبس نفسه عن الأكل والشرب ولكنه مفرط فى بقية عباداته فمثله مثل الذى أدركه موسم الخريف فاستأجر مزرعة ولم يفلحها فماذا يرجو أن يحصد منها؟! كم من غافل يمر عليه رمضان وهو غارق فى غفلته بالتلهى بما يشغله عن العبادة بنوم نهاره وسهر ليله بالإستغراق فى المزيد من الملاهى فى فضائيات تعرض الكثير من المبتذل وتسهر به إلى وجه الفجر دون أن يلهج لسانه بالإستغفار أو يتقرب بركعتين للواحد القهار سائلا قضاء حاجته أو تفريج كربه أو غفران ذنبه أو أن يوسع له فى داره أو يبارك له فى رزقه.) جزء منقول

فاخوتي مازال أمامنا فلنجد السعي وانحاول إدراك الركب ولنتشبث بكل مافيه خير ونجاهد أنفسنافي البعد عن كل مافيه شر ....ولنتعرض لنفحات رحمة الله بالقيام بكل عمل صالح من قيام وقراءة قرأن وإحسان وصدقات ,وإطعام الطعام .....لنجتهد حتى لاتصيبنا دعوة حبيبنا ونبينا بالخسارة والخيبة 

والله إن سلعة الله غالية ...الا إن سلعة الله هي الجنة ..

وتذكروا قوله تعالى ( ومايلقاها الا الذين صبروا ومايلقاها الا ذو حظٍ عظيم )

رزقنا الله بحول وقوة من عنده حتى نجتهد في هذا الشهر ....اقر الله أعيينا بالمغفرة والعتق من النيران

----------


## معاذ ملحم

بارك الله فيك اخ عبادة 

والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك 

ومشكووووووور على الموضوع

----------


## عُبادة

> بارك الله فيك اخ عبادة 
> 
> والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك 
> 
> ومشكووووووور على الموضوع


مشكور معاذ على المرور 
والله يبارك فيك

----------

